# Beethoven's Ninth



## 4/4player

Im in love with Beethoven's symphonies now.....hehe...I blame this special concert...:

HONOLULU SYMPHONY PRESENTS
Friday, December 29, 2006/ 7:30pm
Blaisdell Concert Hall

Joann Falletta, conductor

Lea Woods Friedman, soprano
Georgine Stark, mezzo-soprano
Erik Haines, tenor
Leslie "Buz" Tennent, bass
Honolulu Symphony Chorus

VERDI, GIUSEPPE Hymn of the Nations(Inno delle nazioni
INTERMISSION
BEETHOVEN, LUDWIG VAN Symphony No. 9 in D minor, op.125


This was actually my first time listening to his ninth symphony..I've only listened to his fifth symphony. I liked the first movement....it sounded so majestic...I also liked the second movement, it was moving and playful....Didn't like the third movement-_- ...hehe...BUT..I REALLY enjoyed the 4th/ last movement! I was expecting a grand finale..and Beethoven did deliver it...I felt like I was in heaven ....
This truly made my night....It was actually my favorite Christmas and B-day Gift ever!B) 
I also have the scores for all his nine symphonies now..trying to "internalize" them now


----------



## hlolli

Jon Leifs, the Icelandic most succecful composer so far was ispired on his 17 by the Beethovens 9th after only reading his scores(Iceland didn't had an orchestra barely a radio - the year was 1916) and he claimed of feeling perfection to his spirit when the Allen menchen werden burcher and thougt everyone who were a MAN whould with the 9th become brothers.(Just like the lyric said, if you don't speak Deutch)


----------



## CelloPrincess04

Joann Falletta, conductor

seems to me that she is getting around! it's always interesting to watch her conduct the Buffalo Philharmonic. I'm not sure I like her style, but it gets the job done. This was incredibly off-topic but...

Beethoven is incredibe. I've fallen in love with his 7th Symphony lately. The 3rd and 4th movements are amazing.


----------



## 4/4player

hlolli and Celloprincess, thanks for your replies!=)

Celloprincess, I have to agree with you about Maestra Falleta's conducting style...At the concert..I felt something was lacking...as if she was holding something back(Hope i didn't offend anybody)...Nonetheless,it was an overall good performance with the conductor, soloist singers, and the orchestra!=)
4/4player


----------

